# QUESTION:LGB "Coke Is IT" Reefer



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

It has been said in 1985 this Reefer was marketed by Cimarron LTD at a quanity of 2000 produced according to folklore was removed because of Trademark issues,the sleeve is cardboard grayish w/a lone Coke sticker as pictured and car is lsted at times "RARE" with prices upward of $550.00 U.S.









The one I have is the same exact car w/a full red outer sleeve and a trademark listing of 1992 LGBOA and the sticker label on the side of the LGB box states 
*CIM I(1985)* in left lower corner and in lower right corner* marketed by Cimarron LTD w/ lion cub* as pictured







To me this is the same exact car so are the ones done in 1992 a new run? or are what was left over from the pulled 1st run and repackaged?
Same car different outer sleeve any insight would be appreciated Thanks, RT66


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: QUESTION:LGB "Coke Is IT" Reefer*

It's not unusual for the packaging being worth as much as the product and in some cases even more. For the true died in the wool collector, the packaging in this case is worth the extra money to them. In this case, the car with out package is worth the same no matter what package it came in, but take the new car and put it in the older gray package and it's value just went up. 

Randy


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Randy,
Thanks for the reply,I have found out the one I purchased is a 1985 run with the wrong sleeve and that I am fine with, since the car is up and running being enjoyed. I do understand the importance of the correct packging(sleeve) to a collector in this case my intention was finding this car at a reasonable price.I see I'm your neighbor your basically a stones throw away.


----------

